# Automatic iframe in website home page



## raniraj (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi there,
The following iframe type automatically inserted into my webpage home page only and causes the slow page opening time.
I deleted the iframe but when I upload the pages it comes again. Can anyone tell me plz how to get rid of it.
http://inspekt.biz/index.php
http://tstats.biz/st/index.php

Thanks


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Whats your domain name?

That is probably because you have a free domain (.tk, .co.nr), a free host, or some type of ads.


----------

